# Fahrrad ins Flugzeug - wie verpacken ?



## Emu2003 (16. März 2004)

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, dieses Jahr im Juni mal zur Abwechslung in Europa zu bleiben und mit dem Bike irgendwo auf Mallorca, Teneriffa oder den Kanaren zu relaxen. Dabei stellt sich mir jedoch das Problem: wie bekommt man sein Bike so verpackt, dass es keine Kratzer beim Transport abbekommt ?
Gibt´s da irgendwelche besonderen Behältnisse, oder wie macht ihr das ?

Kann mir weiterhin irgendwer Empfehlungen für gute, preiswerte Unterkünfte (Ferienwohnungen o.ä.)  in den angesprochenen Gebieten geben ? Habe schon bei google geschaut und auch einiges gefunden, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen besonderen Tipp, für das eine oder andere Dach über´m Kopf ?
Dabei wäre sicher Mallorca mit das günstigste, denn wenn ich mir die "nur" Flugpreise so anschaue, bin ich doch sehr erstaunt, was man dafür löhnen muß (für 400 Euro Teneriffa, kommt man ja locker schon nach Florida und hat noch für ´ne Woche ´n Mietwagen ???    ).

Gruß
Emu


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2004)

Emu2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei stellt sich mir jedoch das Problem: wie bekommt man sein Bike so verpackt, dass es keine Kratzer beim Transport abbekommt ?
> Gibt´s da irgendwelche besonderen Behältnisse, oder wie macht ihr das ?



Das schickste ist natürlich ein spezieller Radkoffer, leider auch die mit Abstand teuerste Lösung. 

Ich habe mir einfach immer einen lehren Fahrradkarton beim nächsten Radhändler geholt (rechtzeitig anfragen !!), Pedale ab, Lenker quer, Luft aus den Reifen und rein damit, hat immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kostolany (16. März 2004)

Beim Rose-Versand gibts für wenig Geld einen guten Rad-Karton, der
auch mehr als eine Reise mitmacht.


----------



## Emu2003 (17. März 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Noch ´ne andere Frage: muß das Bike bei den Fluggesellschaften speziell angemeldet werden, oder geht das normal mit auf´s Gepäck ?
Die 20 kg hat man ja da schon eigentlich überschritten ? 

Gruß
Emu


----------



## Thomas (17. März 2004)

Preis ist von Linie zu Linie unterschiedlich. Du solltest unbedingt vorher anrufen, und auch mit deiner Reisegesellschaft den Transport vom Flughafen zum Hotel abklären (hatten wir vergessen und war dann teurer als der Flug für die Bikes  )

In den teureren Linien ist es evtl mit drin, ansonsten kostet es ein paar (damals 25 ) Euro - es wird dann aber nicht auf Dein Gepäck angerechnet. 
Teils ist aber jegliche Versicherung ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen (bsp Ryanair), wenn es kaputt oder gar nicht ankommt, hast Du Pech und freust Dich über eine evtl vorhandene Reisegepäckversicherung
Ruf in Deinem Reisebüro an.

Thomas


----------



## Moritz (17. März 2004)

Emu2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ´ne andere Frage: muß das Bike bei den Fluggesellschaften speziell angemeldet werden, oder geht das normal mit auf´s Gepäck ?



Das wird von Fluggesellschaft zu Fluggesellschaft unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Erkundige Dich diesbezüglich am besten direkt bei der Gesellschaft mit der Du fliegst. Swiss zB. will CHF 150.-, von andern habe ich schon gehört, dass das Bike gratis mitfliegt.

Keep the rubber side down
Moritz


----------



## kostolany (17. März 2004)

Bei HLX ist es so, dass das Rad je Flug 25  extra kostet


----------



## johnny.winter (17. März 2004)

kommen mir am preis-leistungs-verhältnis-mäßigsten vor. Sicher, ein richtiger Bikekoffer ist eleganter, stabiler, sicherer etc. Aber auch nahezu zehnmal so teuer.
Die mit Abstand preiswerteste Methode dürften die Kisten vom Händler um die Ecke sein.


----------



## Rhön.Rider (17. März 2004)

Emu2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Dabei wäre sicher Mallorca mit das günstigste, denn wenn ich mir die "nur" Flugpreise so anschaue, bin ich doch sehr erstaunt, was man dafür löhnen muß (für 400 Euro Teneriffa, kommt man ja locker schon nach Florida und hat noch für ´ne Woche ´n Mietwagen ???    ).
> ...



Mit Air-Berlin kommst du schon für 300 auf die Kanaren. Aber wenn du mal 1 oder 2 stunden das WWW durchsuchst kannste da bestimmt noch was raushohlen.


----------



## Steppenghost (17. März 2004)

Hallo,
wenn du die Räder in Kartons verpackst würde ich die Ecken aber gut mit "Panzerklebeband" verstärken, und vergiss nicht eine Rolle Panzerband für den Rückflug einzupacken.
Wir haben die Räder aber auch schon einmal mit Luftpolsterfolie  eingepackt, das hat den Vorteil das die sperrigen Kartons dir im Urlaub nicht im Weg stehen.
Der Vorteil von den Kartons ist, das du Schuhe ,Werkzeug und den Helm mit verstauen kannst.

Ich habe mit beiden Metoden gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

und Tschüss


----------



## Brägel (18. März 2004)

Beim Rose gibts zu dem karton wenn man will auch gleich passende Rollen und Spanngurte dazu. Außerdem gehen auch große Rahmen rein. Bei den Hartschalenkoffern ist oft bei RH "M" schluss.

Flugtaschen sind völliger Schrott und rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das hat unseren Bikes nicht gut getan, waren nach einem Flug echt ramponiert.

Am besten hat sich bei uns der Rose-Karton bewährt, wie gesagt mit Rollen und Griffen zum Ziehen dran, das ging super. Am besten Innen noch mit Lupo oder Schaumstoff arbeiten.

Bikes sind immer Sperrgepäck, müssen vorher angemeldet werden, sind i.d.R. extra zu bezahlen, und werden meist an einem separaten Sperrgepäckschalter aufgegeben.

Probleme kann es mit dem Taxi geben, wenn möglich vorher checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motörhead29 (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern?

Beim fliegen muss man die Luft aus den Reifen lassen. Was ist mit der Luft in der Federgabel bzw. im Dämpfer? Kann ich den Druck so lassen  wie er ist?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2006)

Die Fluggesellschaften schreiben eigentlich vor, dass man auch da die Luft rausläßt und wir haben das bisher auch so gemacht. Man hat die Dämpferpumpte ja eh dabei, also ist es doch eigentlich egal...


----------



## Monte Rosa (2. Oktober 2006)

Nach unserem Transalp sind wir von Venedig aus zurückgeflogen. Dafür haben wir uns robuste  Bike-Taschen gekauft: Pedale abschrauben und Lenker quer stellen. Das war das einzige was wir am Radl herum geschraubt haben.
Die Bike-Taschen, eine wiegt 3,5 kg haben wir in unser Hotel vorausgeschickt.
Beim Check-In hieß es ebenfalls, Luft aus den Reifen lassen. Haben wir nicht gemacht, denn der Kabinendruck, auch im Gepäckraum, entspricht in etwa 2000m ü. NN
Das erreicht man beim Biken leicht. Das gilt auch für die Federgabel. Den Reifen hat nix gefehlt. 
Das sind unsere Erfahrungen!
Monte Rosa


----------



## DonCamillo (2. Oktober 2006)

Nach mehreren Flügen nach Kanada / USA kann ich folgende, kostengünstige Variante empfehlen:

Einfacher Bikesack oder Karton reicht m.E. aus, wenn man das Bike zusätzlich gut polstert ist.

Tipps:

- Schaumstoff-Leitungsisolationsröhren um Rahmen und Gabel mit Kabelbinder oder Isolierband festmachen.
- Wechsler abmontieren!
- Air Canada und Lufthansa transportieren das Bike gratis, wenn man kein zweites Gepäckstück aufgibt (Erfahrung bei Übersee-Flügen)


----------



## Vetruv (2. Oktober 2006)

DonCamillo schrieb:


> - Air Canada und Lufthansa transportieren das Bike gratis, wenn man kein zweites Gepäckstück aufgibt (Erfahrung bei Übersee-Flügen)



Verständnisfrage, heisst das also: 1 Gepäckstück (Koffer ect) + Velobox = gratis?


----------



## kostolany (2. Oktober 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Dämpfern?
> 
> Beim fliegen muss man die Luft aus den Reifen lassen. Was ist mit der Luft in der Federgabel bzw. im Dämpfer? Kann ich den Druck so lassen  wie er ist?



Da die Gabel bzw. der Dämpfer lufttechnisch gesehen ein abgeschlossenes System innerhalb eines Stahl- bzw. Aluminiumrohrs ist, ist es m.M. nicht erforderlich, hier die Luft abzulassen. Ein verringerter Luftdruck im Flugzeug kann keine Auswirkungen haben, da das Rohr, welches unter Luft steht, nicht nachgibt (ganz im Gegensatz z.B. zu den Reifen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCamillo (2. Oktober 2006)

Vetruv schrieb:


> Verständnisfrage, heisst das also: 1 Gepäckstück (Koffer ect) + Velobox = gratis?





Korrekt.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2006)

wichtig ist noch, wenn das bike im karton verstaut wird, dass alles, was scheuern kann (z.b. ausgebautes rad am rahmen)  mit blisterfolie oder karton abgepolstert wird.

und: der transport vom flughafen zum hotel macht manchmal mehr ärger als das bike im flugzeug mitnehmen. unbedingt im reisebüro betätigen lassen, dass es gebucht und alles bezahlt ist. auf den kanaren fahren auch üblicherweise öffentliche busse vom flughafen ab, haben i.d.r. n grosses gepäckfach.

da der bikekarton keine gewichtsgrenze hat, hab ich schon biker gesehen, die im karton mehr drinnen hatten als in ihrem koffer. 

warum man luft aus reifen  / dämpfer lassen muss, ist mir auch nich ganz klar. selbst bei absolutem vakuum hat man gerade 1 bar mehr druckunterschied. bei 3 bar im reifen also 4 bar. sollte jeder handelsübliche reifen aushalten.


----------



## LaPalma (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

*Sattel runter*, *Lenker quer*, *Pedalen ab* (bzw. nach innen schrauben) und die *Kurbelarme *mit Kabelbindern oder Gewebeband am Rahmen *fixieren*.

Dann um die Rahmenrohre noch "*Isolationrohre*" (gibts im Baumarkt/Heizungdbedarf oder bei Rose).

Fertig!    

Wir haben so schon häufiger die Räder mit in den Flieger genommen und es ist nie ertwas passiert. 
In den Bestimmungen der Airlines heisst es meist, dass das Bike verpackt sein muss, es ist aber nicht definiert wie genau.
Allerdings übernehmen die Fluggesellschaften so meist keine Haftung.

Letztes Jahr haben wir am Flughafen in Düsseldorf mit einem "Gepäck-Auslade-Mitarbeiter" gesprochen , der sich beschwerte, dass sein Kollege das schiebbare Rad transportieren durfte und er das in dem Koffer.
Er sagt dann noch, dass Räder, die geschoben werden können leichter zu handeln seien.

LaPalma


----------



## dubbel (7. Oktober 2006)

LaPalma schrieb:


> Er sagt dann noch, dass Räder, die geschoben werden können leichter zu handeln seien.


d.h. um es dem Gepäck-Auslade-Mitarbeiter leichter zu machen, sollte ich mein beik potentiell schrotten lassen?!


----------



## LaPalma (8. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> d.h. um es dem Gepäck-Auslade-Mitarbeiter leichter zu machen, sollte ich mein beik potentiell schrotten lassen?!



Genau das habe ich gemeint!!!

Natürlich musst Du entscheiden, ob der "Gepäck-Auslade-Mitarbeiter" Dein Rad gutgelaunt schiebt, oder ob es in einer Fahrradtasche oder einem Bike-Shop-Karton unter eine Berg von Koffern oder Sperrgepäck verschwindet.

In Bike-Koffern, oder dem Rose-Transport-Karton ist das Bike sicherlich gut geschütz, aber das ist eben auch teuer und am Urlaubsort schlecht zu transportieren.


LaPalma


----------

